

How the Recession Will Change University Financing - hkmurakami
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-07-24/how-recession-will-change-university-financing.html

======
fdr
Some sobering numbers, but I really dislike it when articles like these group
"science and engineering" as an afterthought, especially in reference to
prosperity.

I'm an engineer, but have known a number of scientists, and the employment
scenario is no cakewalk. Engineers have it much better all in all.

Someone is always quick to point this out when someone in a position of
leadership grouses about the 'shortage' of scientists, but one need only look
at the number of positions and the pay associated with them to realize the
actual shortage is in our preconceptions of how much demand we _ought_ to
have.

